# Lucys 5 years young today



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Man how time flies. Its hard believe that its been 5 years since she joined my family. She is such a sweetheart, and we have enjoyed every minute with her.
Going to have to take her to do something special today.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Lucy! You could take her to watch planes at the airport, or was that June who's your plane chaser?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy barkday, Lucy!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy 5th birthday Lucy, from Darcy....All the very best wishes go out to you....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Happy Birthday, Lucy! You could take her to watch planes at the airport, or was that June who's your plane chaser?


Yes, Lucy has been a plane chaser.
Not sure the airport officials would be to happy with me.
We keep having bad thunderstorms, so she may have to settle for a new toy.
Although she could careless if its storming, I don't know that I want to be out in it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Another May Birthday in your family... Happy Birthday To you Dear Lucy ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucy is just hitting her stride.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope you have had a GREAT BIRTHDAY so far, Lucy!! ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lucy ! Hope you were thoroughly spoiled, and are now one tired pup


----------

